# Kostroma, Russia



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Kostroma - is a historic city and the administrative center of Kostroma Oblast, Russia. It is located at the confluence of the Volga and Kostroma Rivers. It is one of the Golden Ring cities, a group of historic cities northeast of Moscow that has played an important role in Russian history. Population: 272,000 (2014)










author


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kostroma, Russia


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Our famous Lenin 










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Firework City Day



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Volga River Bridge










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Central market










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Kostroma River bridge and old industrial area










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Roads in Kostroma










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Volga River Bridge










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Circus










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Central part of City










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Bogoyavlensko-Anastasiin monastery










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Night City



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Summer aerial photos



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Berendeevka park and cottage villages



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Volga River










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

My university (Main Building (a large building on the right), Building B, Building C (complex of buildings on the left)), the regional administration (building in the center) and Muravievka park










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Main street










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Riverport










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Road junctions in Kostroma










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The Ipatiev Monastery










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

In 1773, Kostroma was devastated by a great fire. Afterwards the city was rebuilt with streets radiating from a single focal point near the river. They say that Catherine the Great dropped her fan on the city map, and told the architects to follow her design. One of the best preserved examples of the 18th century town planning, Kostroma retains some elegant structures in a "provincial neoclassical" style. These include a governor's palace, a fire tower, a rotunda on the Volga embankment, and an arcaded central market with a merchant church in the center.










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Volga River bridge










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Autumn in Kostroma










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Besedka Ostrovskogo










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The Ipatiev Monastery and Factory area of Kostroma



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Shopping Mall










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Krasnye ryady, Kostroma Gostiny Dvor Complex (18th century)










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Puppet theater










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Shopping Mall



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Confluence of the Volga and Kostroma Rivers










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Winter in Kostroma










source


----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Lazy Stranger (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

^^

Old buildings before reconstructions... And during reconstruction for example


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Panorama




























source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Fire Tower



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Susaninskaya Ploshchad



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The Ipatiev Monastery










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The Ipatiev Monastery and Factory area of Kostroma



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Besedka Ostrovskogo










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

^^

Thanks to AirPano for this amazing photo set of our beautiful city! Great pictures kay:


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

New Year coming soon kay:










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

^^

This year in Kostroma will be a record of the flow of tourists, all hotels are sold out in November kay:


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Today










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Kostroma right now in New Year eve 










source


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow!!! Beautiful city with excelent urbanism


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks. I also love this city. Kostroma is now ranked in the top 10 most visited cities in Russia kay:


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Central street today



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

+29C, awesome weather for walking kay:



















source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kostroma


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The view from the 16th floor of a new tall building in Kostroma




























source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Volga River










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Night City



















source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Victory Day (9 May) in Kostroma










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Holy Zaprudnenskaya Church










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Today










source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

Some cityscapes














































source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

The Ipatiev Monastery










source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

City Day Firework Show




























source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

City Day 2015














































source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------



## SAE United (Apr 12, 2012)

source


----------

